# ACPI event unhandled: battery

## lyallp

I have noticed that I have been receiving the following events in my syslog around every 12 hours.

```
May 19 02:28:25 pearcely2 logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery PNP0C0A:00 00000080 00000001

May 19 02:28:25 pearcely2 laptop-mode: Laptop mode 

May 19 02:28:25 pearcely2 laptop-mode: enabled, not active [unchanged]

May 19 02:28:25 pearcely2 laptop-mode: Laptop mode 

May 19 02:28:25 pearcely2 laptop-mode: enabled, not active [unchanged]

May 19 02:28:57 pearcely2 logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery PNP0C0A:00 00000080 00000001

May 19 02:28:57 pearcely2 laptop-mode: Laptop mode 

May 19 02:28:57 pearcely2 laptop-mode: enabled, not active [unchanged]

May 19 02:28:57 pearcely2 laptop-mode: Laptop mode 

May 19 02:28:57 pearcely2 laptop-mode: enabled, not active [unchanged]

```

Kernel version as follows:-

```
Linux pearcely2 3.12.13-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Mar 14 14:47:26 CST 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU M 620 @ 2.67GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

output of 'acpi'

```
# acpi --battery --details --ac-adapter

Battery 0: Unknown, 68%

Battery 0: design capacity 2860 mAh, last full capacity 2860 mAh = 100%

Battery 1: Unknown, 56%

Battery 1: design capacity 4524 mAh, last full capacity 4524 mAh = 100%

Adapter 0: on-line
```

It is interesting to note, that I run a Windows 7 VM on my Gentoo Linux laptop (HP EliteBook 8540w). The Windows VM seems to think that my battery is only 61% charged and not plugged in and not charging.

The laptop has the normal battery installed PLUS an extra u-shaped battery that clamps on the bottom.

I am suspicious that one of the two batteries has died, as the laptop spends 99.99% of it's life powered on in a dock. Not the ideal situation for battery longevity.

Regardless, I would really like to know what the unhandled event is, is it my battery saying 'I am dead'?

Assistance greatly appreciated.

Edit: Additional info, it appears that my laptop thinks it is not docked, when it is...

Not sure if this is relevant to my initial question.

```
# upower -d

Device: /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/line_power_AC

  native-path:          AC

  power supply:         yes

  updated:              Mon 19 May 2014 09:49:19 CST (0 seconds ago)

  has history:          no

  has statistics:       no

  line-power

    online:             yes

Device: /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0

  native-path:          BAT0

  vendor:               Hewlett-Packard

  model:                Primary

  serial:               07493 2010/10/01

  power supply:         yes

  updated:              Mon 19 May 2014 09:49:19 CST (0 seconds ago)

  has history:          yes

  has statistics:       yes

  battery

    present:             yes

    rechargeable:        yes

    state:               charging

    energy:              37.0656 Wh

    energy-empty:        0 Wh

    energy-full:         65.1456 Wh

    energy-full-design:  65.1456 Wh

    energy-rate:         0 W

    voltage:             15.827 V

    percentage:          56%

    capacity:            100%

    technology:          lithium-ion

  History (charge):

    1400458759   0.000   unknown

  History (rate):

    1400458759   0.000   unknown

Device: /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT1

  native-path:          BAT1

  vendor:               Hewlett-Packard

  model:                Travel

  serial:               06219 2010/07/24

  power supply:         yes

  updated:              Mon 19 May 2014 09:49:19 CST (0 seconds ago)

  has history:          yes

  has statistics:       yes

  battery

    present:             yes

    rechargeable:        yes

    state:               charging

    energy:              29.1856 Wh

    energy-empty:        0 Wh

    energy-full:         42.328 Wh

    energy-full-design:  42.328 Wh

    energy-rate:         0 W

    voltage:             10.401 V

    percentage:          68%

    capacity:            100%

    technology:          lithium-ion

  History (charge):

    1400458759   0.000   unknown

  History (rate):

    1400458759   0.000   unknown

Daemon:

  daemon-version:  0.9.23

  can-suspend:     yes

  can-hibernate:   yes

  on-battery:      no

  on-low-battery:  no

  lid-is-closed:   no

  lid-is-present:  yes

  is-docked:       no

# 
```

----------

## khayyam

 *lyallp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> May 19 02:28:25 pearcely2 logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery PNP0C0A:00 00000080 00000001
> 
> ...

 

lyallp ... I'm not sure what the cause is exactly, but the message is generated as its "unhandled" ... specifically:

/etc/acpi/default.sh

```
log_unhandled() {

   logger "ACPI event unhandled: $*"

}
```

Further in the script 'events' ('power', 'lid', etc) trigger actions and if nothing matches the 'event' then the event is unhandled:

```
*)   log_unhandled $* ;;
```

So, some acpi event occurs, this might simply be something (upower, perhaps) polling the battery this triggers default.sh, nothing matches the specific event but it matches the wildcard and so logger provides the above log entry.

best ... khay

----------

